# WHAT HAPPENED TO TIVO LIVE GUIDE ON EXP. 4???



## sdmf74 (Sep 30, 2018)

I was really enjoying the Tivo live guide option before my arris mg2 (dcx900) dowloaded the new experience 4 software!

I only got to use the live guide for a couple months cause I just switched from dish. If I wanted a grid guide I could switch back to dish, or any other satellite or cable company for that matter. Live guide was one of the best features of tivo & I dont understand why it was removed? It was an optional feature so I cant imagine it was removed because of customer complaints, as a matter of fact I know that many tivo customers really enjoyed this feature.

PLEASE Tivo bring back LIVE GUIDE option?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Vote: Hydra... Bring back Live Guide!!!!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

This has been discussed to death It is gone Move on or stick with TE3


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Also one can use the mobile/tablet app if one must have live guide.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Did you get your TiVo from your cable company? If so, let them know your displeasure.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Did you get your TiVo from your cable company? If so, let them know your displeasure.


^This^



sdmf74 said:


> I was really enjoying the Tivo live guide option before my arris mg2 (dcx900) dowloaded the new experience 4 software!


You should direct your angst at your provider, and do what you can to rile other customers of the same provider to do the same. Your voice, expressed via a cable provider to TiVo, carries more weight than us lowly retail customers.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

Replace 'Willie' with 'Rovi'.


----------



## sdmf74 (Sep 30, 2018)

osu1991 said:


> Also one can use the mobile/tablet app if one must have live guide.





compnurd said:


> This has been discussed to death It is gone Move on or stick with TE3


No use being a ******** about it, Im not cool like you I dont spend my days and nights hanging out in the tivo forums.

Now comments about mentioning it to the cable provider thats a reasonable reply, thanks

Also I dont think I wanna watch the guide on my phones screen I would much prefer to use my tv while watching tv


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

An up arrow will get you something similar to the live guide


----------



## sdmf74 (Sep 30, 2018)

longrider said:


> An up arrow will get you something similar to the live guide


Not quite the same though.

Also I could mention it to my cable company but I seriously doubt they are gonna make it a priority to contact tivo and say hey yeah this one guy in a small town in the midwest wants the live guide back, do you think you could make that happen for him?

"replace willie with rovi" I dont even know what this means but theres a bunch of f***tards in this forum though.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

sdmf74 said:


> "replace willie with rovi" I dont even know what this means but theres a bunch of f***tards in this forum though.


Yes, there sure are. Some of them don't even know how to click a link, it's astounding.


----------



## sdmf74 (Sep 30, 2018)

I clicked your link some cartoon saying you dont care, I still have no idea how that relates to your comment that makes no sense but if you dont care then why bother even replying.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

sdmf74 said:


> I clicked your link some cartoon saying you dont care, I still have no idea how that relates to your comment that makes no sense but if you dont care then why bother even replying.


If you clicked on the link, then you know it does not say I don't care. It says "Willie hears ya, Willie don't care". If you take the advice given and replace Willie with Rovi, it becomes "Rovi hears ya, Rovi don't care". Rovi is the new TiVo. It was in response to the removal of live guide. If I have to spell it out any further for you, you still won't get it, so I see little point.

Have a most Merry Christmas.


----------



## sdmf74 (Sep 30, 2018)

Well thats just plain stupid, you went through alot of trouble for one short statement & your lame joke was aimed at someone who has owned tivo for a little over a month, had you read my OP you would have known that though,
And yeah Ive never heard of rovi (or willie for that matter) when I sold tivo nearly 15 years ago guess what it was called? Tivo not rovi


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

sdmf74 said:


> And yeah Ive never heard of rovi (or willie for that matter) when I sold tivo nearly 15 years ago guess what it was called? Tivo not rovi


Rovi Completes Acquisition of TiVo; New TiVo Poised to Lead Media and Entertainment Transformation

Rovi used to be known as Macrovision. Remember copy protection from them?

Rovi also is known to have terrible guide data. TiVo used to get pretty good guide data from Tribune Media Services/Gracenote but they compete with Rovi. Besides contractual issues, Rovi probably didn't want to pay their competitor. So, we're stuck w/crappy Rovi data now and they haven't seemed to care much about making it better.


----------



## sdmf74 (Sep 30, 2018)

That explains why about 50% of the programs say no info available


----------

